# The Banning of Islam



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

>>>> FINALLY <<<< 
some actions are taken 
The first countries to ban Islam:

See how the world is acting fast on the extreme dangers of the violent Islam that is encroaching.

Cuba rejects plans for first mosque.

The African nation of Angola has officially become the first country To ban Islam.

Record number of Muslims deported from Norway at last as a way of fighting crime.

Japan is the only nation that does not give citizenship to Muslims.

In Germany alone in the last year, 81 attacks targeting mosques.

Austrian police arrested 13 men targeting suspected jihad recruiters.

A Chinese court sends 22 Muslim Imams to jail for 5 to 16 years for Spreading hatred. China has executed eight Jihadists, China's campaign against
Separatism. Muslim prayers banned in govt. buildings, schools in Xinjiang

Australia government plans to broaden the listing Criteria for terrorist organizations, lower the threshold for arrest. Without warrant for terrorism offenses.

British Jihadists Home Secretary prepares to introduce 'anti-social Behaviour order' for extremists and strip dual nationals of their Citizenship.

Czech Republic , don't want Islam in their country.

Alabama - A new controversial amendment that will ban the recognition of foreign laws, which would include sharia law.

The Polish Defense League issues a warning to Muslims.

16 States Have All Introduced Legislation to Ban Shariah Law.

Some Muslims in Northern Ireland have announced plans to leave the Country to avoid anti-Islamic violence. The announcement comes after an attack on Muslims in the city of Belfast, when crazed rioters were provoked.

North Carolina- Bans Islamic "Sharia Law" in the State.

Dutch MP, calls for removal of all mosques in Netherlands. Member of Dutch Parliament: "We want to clean Netherlands of Islam”. Dutch MP Machiel De Graaf spoke on behalf of the Party for Freedom "all mosques in the Netherlands should be shut down". Without Islam, The Netherlands would be a wonderful country, says Dutch politician Machiel de Graaf with the PVV party to the Dutch Parliament .


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That's one sweet breath of fresh air!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It reminds me of the old saying;

Q: What is 100 million muslimes at the bottom of the ocean?

A: A Good Start!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If only it would happen here!!?? Not a chance in the world, to many libs. jmo.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> If only it would happen here!!?? Not a chance in the world, to many libs. jmo.


Just as soon as enough of their daughters get gang raped, . . . their darling little sons get mutilated, . . . and their locked and gated communities get "integrated" with them (see the newest presidential fiat for neighborhood equalization), . . . that's when you'll see some changes.

I was really surprized there was no uproar a few weeks back when two of their three hundred pounders in their full body hoodies complained about the crosses on the wall of the Catholic school they were attending. Give it time I guess.

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: That reminds me, . . . got a philosophical question for all your wondering minds out there:

Is the black full body hoodie (hijab?????) to be worn by them so we cannot see their gorgeous and curvaceous bodies, . . . or is it to hide the 300 or 400 pound lard butts that take 6 yards of 54 inch material to make them hoodies for them?

Enquiring minds just want to know, . . . y'know????


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They're all on welfare and starving.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ban it. It will work as well as banning pot beer and sodomy did.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> >>>> FINALLY <<<<
> some actions are taken
> The first countries to ban Islam:
> 
> ...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

And just where do you think they are all going to go once they are banned from any particular country? Duh!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Back to the Middle East??


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> PS: That reminds me, . . . got a philosophical question for all your wondering minds out there:
> 
> Is the black full body hoodie (hijab?????) to be worn by them so we cannot see their gorgeous and curvaceous bodies, . . . or is it to hide the 300 or 400 pound lard butts that take 6 yards of 54 inch material to make them hoodies for them?
> 
> Enquiring minds just want to know, . . . y'know????


Here's your answer, The lil jihaddi get's crazy excited when he see's a goat, Imagine what he sees, in his mind under that Black garb that they wear?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh Boy, Oh boy! is this a " Bash Muslims" Thread! Is it! More Slippy Pikes!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Middle East gets the credit for taking the western world out of the dark ages. It was the stored knowledge of the Middle East that brought about the renaissance throughout Europe.
Before the radical Islamists took over they prized historic and scientific knowledge over religion. It is only since the founding of Islamic states that their hatred of the western world developed. Another fine example of why religion and government should always be separate.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Unfortunately, our Constitution makes the banning of Islam in the US impossible. IMO, Islam (notice I did not say "Radical Islam" since a recent Al-Jezerra poll basically proves that they are one in the same) represents a clear and present danger to the well-being of the United States. If even only 10% of them want to harm, destroy, burn, etc, us then that is something like a 110 MILLION person army hell bent (sorry, "Paradise" bent) on our destruction. Call me a "racist" or "bigot" if you must, but I believe that this is a threat we simply cannot ignore.

IMO we need to start by....
1) Securing the damn border as much as possible.
2) *Banning* visas, asylum, etc, to any and all people from Islamic countries. Yes, I know this will impact a small amount of Coptic Christians as well, but too bad.
3) *Deporting* any and all people here on non-permanent visas that came from Islamic countries.
4) *Closely examining* all non-citizens here from Islamic countries and making the decision on whether or not to cancel their visas and deport them.
5) *Amend* the First Amendment to the US constitution to exclude Islam from protected status. I know this is extreme, and I am loathe to amend the Constitution, but I just don't see any way around it. The threat Islam poses is nothing new after all. Hell, a mere 25 years after our Nation's founding, we were already at war with with Muslims (the First Barbary War), and at war with them again only 10 years after the conclusion of that war (the Second Barbary War).

Yes, it's radical. Yes, people will call it bigoted, etc. Too bad. Islam is just too dangerous. Even the single Islamic country on the planet that wasn't a hot-bed for terror or violence (Turkey) is now falling (some would say already fallen) to Islamic violence. It's formerly secular nature now a thing of the past. Not to mention that fact that more and more people n the US (immigrants and American-born Muslims) want to kowtow to Sharia Law, which is totally at odds with US law and the US constitution. The more Muslims we allow to immigrate each year, legally or otherwise, the louder *and more dangerous* this crowd gets.

Wake up America. When the hell are we going to *DO SOMETHING* legally about this danger in our midst? Why are we aiding and abetting something that is so clearly a Danger to our continued existence? Why are we trying so hard (this Administration at least) to buddy-buddy up with governments that still reward their people for chanjting "Death to America" in the streets, they state it is their nation's *GOAL* to wipe the US and our allies like Israel off the map?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Egyas,

Your post is 99% correct...except for your first sentence. Since islam is not a religion, it is a socio-political ideology of world domination and is an enemy both foreign and domestic, it can and must be banned.



Egyas said:


> Unfortunately, our Constitution makes the banning of Islam in the US impossible. IMO, Islam (notice I did not say "Radical Islam" since a recent Al-Jezerra poll basically proves that they are one in the same) represents a clear and present danger to the well-being of the United States. If even only 10% of them want to harm, destroy, burn, etc, us then that is something like a 110 MILLION person army hell bent (sorry, "Paradise" bent) on our destruction. Call me a "racist" or "bigot" if you must, but I believe that this is a threat we simply cannot ignore.
> 
> IMO we need to start by....
> 1) Securing the damn border as much as possible.
> ...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I don't agree with banning of a major religion.... Even one that is linked to terror and other atrocities. Hold your pitch forks.... I one hundred percent agree with Egyas steps to control and protect our nation and its citizens. 

But why would we, the United States, recognize any law other than our own? Sharia law should not be recognized any ANY state in the U.S. How can any sovereign entity survive with its own laws when one group gets to state they are following sharia law.... 

Scratching my head here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Big D my man,

That's the lie of all lies that they perpetuate. islam is NOT a religion.



Dalarast said:


> I don't agree with banning of a major religion.... Even one that is linked to terror and other atrocities. Hold your pitch forks.... I one hundred percent agree with Egyas steps to control and protect our nation and its citizens.
> 
> But why would we, the United States, recognize any law other than our own? Sharia law should not be recognized any ANY state in the U.S. How can any sovereign entity survive with its own laws when one group gets to state they are following sharia law....
> 
> Scratching my head here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Constitution has not stopped any dirty deals that big brother really wants. Tax and regulate what you do not like to reduce or exterminate it.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

If we treated it purely logically we would wall of the entire Middle East. No Imports, no exports (including oil). No travel to or from. Deport all recent immigrants from that area back. Isolate it from the rest of Earth. If they like the 10th century so much they can have it in their own little dream world. Good luck eating sand.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is an interesting stat.... to show how contribution to world peace


Islam folks have been awarded 4 Nobel Prizes
Jewish folks have awarded 129 Noble Prizes
Christian folks have been awarded 997 Noble Prizes
Non-believing folks have been awarded 67 Noble prizes


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Here is an interesting stat.... to show how contribution to world peace
> 
> Islam folks have been awarded 4 Nobel Prizes


obama and who were the other 3?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

James m said:


> Back to the Middle East??


You do realize that most muslims are not from, nor have they ever lived, in the Middle East, right?

Sixty-two percent of all the muslims in the world live in south and southeast Asia.

By far, the largest Muslim country in the world is Indonesia. It's followed by (in order) Pakistan, India, Bangeladesh, Egypt, Nigeria, Iran, Turkey, Algeria and Morocco. In other words, only 4 of the top 10 muslim countries in the world are actually in the middle east, and of the the "big trouble makers" only Iran and Pakistan are in the top 10. Saudi Arabia, Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Somalia? Nope.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm all about starting to ban religions in America.

Can I pick which ones?






(And yes, for those who's sarcasm detector is stuck in the off position, I AM joking. Banning religions in a free country is not my thing.)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I heard that the people that live in the Middle East today migrated there from along the silk road to China that runs through Afghanistan. I'm not aware where the religion started I assumed the middle east like Christians. So the Asian converts to Islam.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

James m said:


> I heard that the people that live in the Middle East today migrated there from along the silk road to China that runs through Afghanistan. I'm not aware where the religion started I assumed the middle east like Christians. So the Asian converts to Islam.


Well, yes, arab traders were common along the silk road at the very end of it's life span, but you gotta remember the silk road disappeared 600-700 years ago... unless these folks are on a trip to Mecca 70 percent of the world's muslims have never been to the middle east.

It's a long and interesting history, especially when you throw the Mongols in there, kicking EVERYBODY they met's ass! Genghis Khan & the boys were the biggest bunch of badasses this world has ever seen, and it's not even a close competition, I highly recommend reading the story of the near and far east in that time period.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deleted, duplicate


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> obama and who were the other 3?


A Pakistani woman, Malala ???

There are more than three, six or seven?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

salt-n-pepper said:


> i'm all about starting to ban religions in america.
> 
> Can i pick which ones?
> (and yes, for those who's sarcasm detector is stuck in the off position, i am joking. Banning religions in a free country is not my thing.)


Izslime is a political system masquerading as a religon. Therefore it can be banned as a subversive political party.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Izslime is a political system masquerading as a religon. Therefore it can be banned as a subversive political party.


Ummm... we don't ban subversive political parties either. It's legal to be a Nazi or Communist or Democrat in America.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I could never get behind or support anything like this. Freedom of religion is one of the core principles that the United States was founded on. There are pleny of good people that are Muslims in this world, I would bet a good number are preppers. Lumping them in with the ISIS Al Queda or whatever other extremist groups isn't right. Its no different than all gun owners getting lumped in with Adam Lanza or James Holmes.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Well, yes, arab traders were common along the silk road at the very end of it's life span, but you gotta remember the silk road disappeared 600-700 years ago... unless these folks are on a trip to Mecca 70 percent of the world's muslims have never been to the middle east.
> 
> It's a long and interesting history, especially when you throw the Mongols in there, kicking EVERYBODY they met's ass! Genghis Khan & the boys were the biggest bunch of badasses this world has ever seen, and it's not even a close competition, I highly recommend reading the story of the near and far east in that time period.


I recently wrote a thesis/white paper on this very topic. The Silk Road was a cultural gateway and combined with the Mongol horde, who destroyed the Middle East, was the key to the spread of Islam. Mongol's after assuming control of the Middle East actually converted to Islam... and it spread all the way to China (and Korea).

James M -if you don't want to read about this.. check out the Marco Polo show on Netflix. It KINDA hits on it.. I a TV show kinda of way.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Ummm... we don't ban subversive political parties either. It's legal to be a Nazi or Communist or Democrat in America.


They have not participated in the 26 attacks against to military, here in the US, however.
Only Muzzies did that.
Did you know that the Muzzies trademark is to kill the unborn babies in Pregnant women? Of course she dies too. Why? To stop their enemy from reproducing. That tradition has gone on for centuries, occurring now against Christians and Shia's....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Ummm... we don't ban subversive political parties either. It's legal to be a Nazi or Communist or Democrat in America.


This is true, wishful thinking on my part.
However, as a subversive political party the feds could shower hell like upon the like they did the communist in the 1950's. 
We could have some more Rosenberg's Greenglass's and Oppenheimer's. 
The problem is that same agency is in the hands of the enemy, with the CIC one of them bastards.
Why would they refuse to identify the enemy? Because they are them!
They do everything to shield those ragheaded bastards and use every other term but the correct one to define them.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

kill them all..!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> And just where do you think they are all going to go once they are banned from any particular country? Duh!


The bottom of the ocean?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> And just where do you think they are all going to go once they are banned from any particular country? Duh!


The can cash in on those 72 Virgins, the more the better; The sooner the Better!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

toolmanky said:


> I could never get behind or support anything like this. Freedom of religion is one of the core principles that the United States was founded on. There are pleny of good people that are Muslims in this world, I would bet a good number are preppers. Lumping them in with the ISIS Al Queda or whatever other extremist groups isn't right. Its no different than all gun owners getting lumped in with Adam Lanza or James Holmes.


The problem with the good people of Islam is that they pay their zakkat, which is then channeled to those who are the ones we deem to be not so good. This is in according to the dictates of Muhammad. Not everyone can be a fighter, but those who are not can take part in the forced takeover of the world by funding it.

The not so good Muslim is the one who will kill you, the good one is the one who will shake his head and think, "Too bad Manky didn't convert; I sort of liked that infidel."

As Slippy pointed out, this is ideology that is wrapped in the guise of religion. This ideology runs counter to what our founders created so much so that they see violent overthrow equal to taking over through the political process.

Anyone who has spent any length of time studying Muhammad's ideology realizes the danger of it, and anyone who has looked at what it has done in the rest of the world knows what is in store. This being the case, one has to wonder why our government has allowed the adherents to that ideology to be the fastest growing class of immigrants to this nation.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Denton said:


> The problem with the good people of Islam is that they pay their zakkat, which is then channeled to those who are the ones we deem to be not so good. This is in according to the dictates of Muhammad. Not everyone can be a fighter, but those who are not can take part in the forced takeover of the world by funding it.
> 
> The not so good Muslim is the one who will kill you, the good one is the one who will shake his head and think, "Too bad Manky didn't convert; I sort of liked that infidel."
> 
> ...


Because the dear Leader is one of THEM! Indo-Kenyon C -Sucker


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Rather that posting this here....
I started a New Thread.
Here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...efferson-had-solution-muzzies.html#post308349


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't just blame the current president. If we look back to the previous president's days, we will see that Muslim immigration increased after 9/11. We will see that Christian persecution in Iraq greatly increased after we declared victory over that country.

Another little fun fact. After 9/11, the feds needed people to translate Arabic-written intel. They turned down Jewish assistance, preferring Muslim translators. The Jews, it was said, couldn't be trusted as they might be biased.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> You do realize that most muslims are not from, nor have they ever lived, in the Middle East, right?
> 
> Sixty-two percent of all the muslims in the world live in south and southeast Asia.
> 
> By far, the largest Muslim country in the world is Indonesia. It's followed by (in order) Pakistan, India, Bangeladesh, Egypt, Nigeria, Iran, Turkey, Algeria and Morocco. In other words, only 4 of the top 10 muslim countries in the world are actually in the middle east, and of the the "big trouble makers" only Iran and Pakistan are in the top 10. Saudi Arabia, Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Somalia? Nope.


really? so like the great crusades were a lie? didn't Islam start with Muhammad preaching that the only way to GOD is islam( means complete surrender) and when he died they all fought(and still are) over who will take over? were was Mohammad born again? 
sorry but I think you may be mixed up with buddism or something that originated in india.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

all I can say about all the places that they keep getting banned from is -if you bite the hand that feeds you ----you get what you deserve!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We can not ban them here. We can expose them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> really? so like the great crusades were a lie? didn't Islam start with Muhammad preaching that the only way to GOD is islam( means complete surrender) and when he died they all fought(and still are) over who will take over? were was Mohammad born again?
> sorry but I think you may be mixed up with buddism or something that originated in india.


No, what he is saying is that the Middle East is not the only territory held by Islam. Indonesia is the largest Islamic country (population wise). Africa is where you find wholesale slaughter of Christians at a rate that is astounding. Persia, next door to the Middle East, is a stronghold of Islam, too.

Remember Clinton's War, where he insured that the Gateway to Europe would be taken out of Christian control and given over to the adherents of Islam?

Mecca is where Muhammad began his ideology, Medina is where he developed it, after which he turned it into a killing machine. It is a long way from being contained to the Middle East.


----------

